# ze začátku



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.
Jinak se udržoval v klidu, s nikým se nebavil. Ale ze začátku ještě mluvil, jen tu a tam, udržoval zdání.

Ze začátku: ?
Udržoval zdání: ? pro ty, který mluví italský, mohlo by to být jako: salvare le apparenze?

Čau, Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ze začátku - all'inizio
Salvare le apparenze 

Bravissima. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, ale proč ne "na začátku"? Vždycky jsem to slyšela tak.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Dobře, ale proč ne "na začátku"? Vždycky jsem to slyšela tak.
> Děkuju


Obojí je možné. 

Na začátku trošku více zdůrazňuje jeden okamžik, ze začátku pro mne znamená úsek času. Ale ostatní možná řeknou, že ten rozdíl je umělý. Podle mne to můžeš klidně zaměňovat.



Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## werrr

Ano, asi to je celkem zaměnitelné (je-li to myšleno časově). Významový rozdíl tam také cítím, ale trochu jiný než Jana. "Na začátku" chápu jako prosté časové označení a "ze začátku" bych použil ke zvýraznění nějakého rozporu, tj. toho, že se původní stav později změnil.

Do angličiny bych to přeložil takto:

ze začátku - initially, at first
na začátku - in/at the begining

ale možná je to v angličtině také zaměnitelné, takže mé rozlišení může být zcestné.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, je to všechno jasný.
čau, Laura


----------

